# Bottom round



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

Picked up a nice bottom round on sale the other day. Our friends in Bama sent me some Southern Flavor seasoning. So I rubbed it up good with that. Vac packed it and into the 140 hot tub for 24 hours.

More tomorrow at dinner time!


----------



## xray (Nov 16, 2017)

I’m in.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 16, 2017)

10.4


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

My Alabama seasoning care box! The southern flavor up top is what infused on this roast.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 16, 2017)

Only thing I have had there is the Tony Chachere's.I heard that Dale's is good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Only thing I have had there is the Tony Chachere's.I heard that Dale's is good.



I haven’t had Dales or the Southern Flavor. I’ve had the others.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 16, 2017)

If I recall correctly the Dale's is a restaurant also.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 16, 2017)

Watching this . Eye of round was on sale here @ 2.49 lb . Bought 6 of them . Interested in what you do / how it turns out . Gonna be in the woods til Sunday . Take a look when I get back .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2017)

Few more hours to go. I’m going to make French dip sandwees tonight. To go along with it I cut up a bunch of veggies to roast in the oven.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 17, 2017)

Dang Case! That's a lot of veggies and they look good even before roasting!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Dang Case! That's a lot of veggies and they look good even before roasting!



Whole tray full! My ex vegetarian wife likes lots of veggies.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 17, 2017)

I guess she does!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2017)

Resting...


----------



## motocrash (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow,that Southern flavor seasoning is dark! Mostly pepper?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Wow,that Southern flavor seasoning is dark! Mostly pepper?



It must be. It looks like charcoal in the container. Has great flavor. Oh yeah stuff is done. Better post pics.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks like a tasty sandwee Case, yum!  How'd ya like it in the SV?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Looks like a tasty sandwee Case, yum!  How'd ya like it in the SV?



It was very tender. I would’ve liked it a bit more rare, but we had a guest that likes more done.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 17, 2017)

Everything looks great!I figured 140 with the SV it would look more rare...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Everything looks great!I figured 140 with the SV it would look more rare...



Thank you. If it had been held for less
Time it probably would have been a bit more pink.


----------



## phatbac (Nov 18, 2017)

I think you nailed it though...it looks good and tender!
I love roast beef done right and it looks like it can't get anymore done right!
That's it I'm getting a SV setup!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I think you nailed it though...it looks good and tender!
> I love roast beef done right and it looks like it can't get anymore done right!
> That's it I'm getting a SV setup!
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

Yes this is one application where the SV really shines. It also works well on days when one must be traveling. Which I was doing just that. Having the WiFi-Bluetooth I was able to monitor the progress. If I had wanted to I could have changed the time and or temp settings. 

Had I been cooking this for myself, I would have set the temp for 130. But there were guests who prefer their beef less rare. 

All in all it was fine. And yes very tender for bottom round perfect bite through.


----------



## tropics (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice job,it does look tender & juicy 
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2017)

tropics said:


> Nice job,it does look tender & juicy
> Richie



Thanks Richie. There was 2 cups of liquid in the vac bag when I pulled it from the SV. I let it rest in the unopened bag for 45 minutes before removing to slice. 

I was going to use the bag juices in the Au jus but the seasoning turned it black and I didn’t want to freak out the guests!


----------



## tropics (Nov 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Richie. There was 2 cups of liquid in the vac bag when I pulled it from the SV. I let it rest in the unopened bag for 45 minutes before removing to slice.
> 
> I was going to use the bag juices in the Au jus but the seasoning turned it black and I didn’t want to freak out the guests!


We don't have any of them rubs by me.
I have an eye round that I smoke a few weeks ago,going to make some sandwiches Sunday
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2017)

tropics said:


> We don't have any of them rubs by me.
> I have an eye round that I smoke a few weeks ago,going to make some sandwiches Sunday
> Richie



Me either. I have seen a Tony’s marinade here but not the seasoning. Whatever the seasoning I used has in it sure makes it black. Kind of like the Tatonka spice from Owens does.


----------



## xray (Nov 18, 2017)

Everything looks delicious. What did you think of the rub?  I wanted to try the tatonka dust before it got discontinued.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2017)

xray said:


> Everything looks delicious. What did you think of the rub?  I wanted to try the tatonka dust before it got discontinued.




Thank you! 

The rub has good flavor. My friends in Alabama use it all the time.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 18, 2017)

That looks like a perfect dinner Case - job well done!


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

They had Dale’s seasoning at my local Wal-Mart. I remembered it from this thread when I was shopping...so I just had to buy it.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2017)

xray said:


> They had Dale’s seasoning at my local Wal-Mart. I remembered it from this thread when I was shopping...so I just had to buy it.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.



I’ll be trying it on a rib roast tho weekend!


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I’ll be trying it on a rib roast tho weekend!



I’ll be looking forward to how it comes out. I haven’t opened the bottle yet but it looks like flavored soy sauce by reading the ingredients...sounds like a good beef jerky marinade??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2017)

xray said:


> I’ll be looking forward to how it comes out. I haven’t opened the bottle yet but it looks like flavored soy sauce by reading the ingredients...sounds like a good beef jerky marinade??



I opened mine and smelled it, tasted it. It is a very concentrated seasoned soy sauce. The term a little bit will do ya is probably wise!


----------

